# What type of substrate do you use?



## oahupdffreak (May 31, 2005)

Just wanted to get an idea of what people are using. If you are using something different please share. Thank you!


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

None of the above. I use coarse grade coco husk chips mixed with about 10% horticultural grade charcoal. That all goes straight on top of a false bottom.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Some of the above. LECA followed by a 50:50 mix of ABG/coco fiber followed by sphagnum moss and leaf litter (primarily magnolia).

Bill


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Soil is always ground spagnium peat moss covered with various kinds of moss. Below that depends on the size of the tank. If it's small it's either gravel or LECA. If it's big it's a facade-false bottom. In the facade it's either gravel or LECA.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Holding tanks are setup with fine milled cypress (either on the bottom or on the false bottom) while longer term tanks typically have mixtures of peat/cypress mulch/long-fiber sphagnum over a false bottom with a drain. 

Ed


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Can't really answer the poll, as I use more than one of the above in the tank. Are you looking for in general? or in certain parts of the tank? (drainage layer, soil layer...). Also depends on the tank.

Temp and individual juvie tanks (that are cleaned out after each frog) I use just sphagnum moss with some leaf litter on top.

Established tanks (with adults, or the juvie tanks I don't break down with established microfauna) get a drainage layer (LECA/Gravel), a layer of sphagnum moss (instead of fiberglass screening) and then my soil layer.

I've used a ton of different mixes for my soil layer... peat, coco fiber, and peat/coco fiber mixes never lasted long in my tanks. They tended to either be too dry (and turn into bricks) or too wet, neither of which did plants any good. Mixes without anything added for air compacted and eventually wouldn't sustain plants well.

The best soil mix is ABG - the stuff rocks and lasts for a really long time, the plants love it (well, duh, it's from a Botanical garden!). Problem is that its a tad expensive (you get what you pay for tho) and its hard to make in small "per tank" batches - usually to make it worth the money you'd make a large sum of it, but who needs enough ABG mix to fill a rack of 10s at one time? We really just need to have someone make it in easy to use bags (enough for a 10 gallon, 20 gallon, etc).

Lately to make my "per tank" batches I've been using a mix of Schutlz's Orchid Mix (fir bark, horticultural charcoal, clay bits), peat moss, and a bit of sphagnum moss. Very similar to ABG mix, provides plenty of aeration and drainage, and boy do the plants love it!.


----------



## oahupdffreak (May 31, 2005)

*Solid!*

Wow! Thanks for all the replies. It is really cool to see the variety and diversity in husbandry methods. Keep 'em coming. I'm sure others especially those new to the hobby will find the information very helpful.  

KeroKero: Kaeru no uta ga, kikoete kuruyo...gwa, gwa, gwa, gero, gero gero, gero, gwa, gwa, gwa  Thats a cool name. I was just looking for kind of in general. I know it is common practice to use some type of drainage layer (gravel, leca, false bottom, etc.) and then a substrate above that. I was just wondering what people were using for a substrate. Arigatou for your reply.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

I use jungle mix. I found it to be nice and uncomplicated. Under that, starting from the bottom up I use

sand, leca, natural gravel (I use this towards the glass edges so the leca is not visible), and finally the jungle mix, some leaf litter, and big rocks sticking out every now and then. I also like to bury exoterra critter caves to make light weight substrate lifter (to make levels), and they are good to make homes for the inhabitants. Some sphagnum moss in bits and pieces every now and then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

*both*

I use both LECA with a good layer of ABG mix on top.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I use a mix of sand, cocofiber, organic topsoil, and calcined clay.

Also calcined clay as a drainage layer.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

i am using a mix of my own that i came up with after reading several different recipes online. it has approximately equal parts coco fiber, ground leaf litter, orchid bark, ground sphagnum moss, and a little bit of sand. it seems to be working out so far, it drains really well and the plants seem to like it, so i guess we'll see what the future holds.

oh, yeah, there is a bit of peat moss thrown in there too. ( i basically took a bunch of crap from my garage and threw it in my mom's old food processor and mixed it up.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

leca & peat plates on top


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

false bottom then a bit of gravel then a mix of coco fiber shredded spagnum and horticultural charcoal


----------



## dannyces (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry if this is off topic but can someone post the recipe of abg substrate?
Thanks Danny


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I have been experimenting with ABG, pros choice products, and clay based substrates.

ABG Mix:

2 parts fine fir bark 
2 parts fine tree fern fiber 
2 parts milled sphagnum moss 
1 part fine charcoal 
1 part peat moss


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm using a clay based substrate with a false bottom.the pond area has a mixture of flourite and aquatic soil from Lowe's as the drainage layer. the top substrate of the pond area is basically muck made from bentonite clay and locally collect clay soil. The land area is false bottom with a slab of bentonite topped with aquatic soil then moss and oak leaves.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Compost from my compost bin.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I've posted this a few times:

*4 parts black earth* - (high in nutrients and no fertilizers)

*1.5 - 2 parts sterilized landscaping sand* - (helps drain excess moisture from the soil)

*2 parts chopped up spaghnum* - (keeps wet soil from compacting - I used half Long-Fibre spagh and half Zilla Forest Moss)
*
1 part coco fibre* - (holds some moisture and lightens up the colour a bit)

*1 part orchid bark* - (for a little texture and added drainage)

Cheers,


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

DUH!

What does ABG mix stand for?

Glenn


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

frogfreak said:


> DUH!
> 
> What does ABG mix stand for?
> 
> Glenn


Atlanta Botanical Garden


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

I've seen several posts about coco fiber breaking down too fast and people not wanting to use it. Can anyone tell me the time period this will last in a viv and exactly what starts to happen to it when it begins the break down process? Has anyone used it for a long period of time without a problem?

I have this in both my large vivs and want to know what to look for?

Oh, PS... is this considered hijacking a thread??? Let me know the answer to that too 

----

tj


----------



## sparks4stp (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been trying to find all the stuff I need to make my substrate and I came across this website. I know people were complaining about how it's hard to make the ABG stuff in small batches. This site lets you "design" your own soil and then they package it for you in 12 quart bags for $27.75. Kinda pricey but interesting concept... I believe it has all the things necessary for AGB. Select-A-Blend Orchid Mix


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

That repotme website is a pretty darn good idea. I think it would actually be cheaper than buying all the stuff on your own. Well, at least where I live anyhow.


----------



## sparks4stp (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm thinking that's the way I'm gonna go. I have no idea how much 12 quarts is though...not very good with measurements. I have a 65 gallon tank...think it's enough? And don't laugh at me if I'm way off


----------

